# Sea Biscuit HD-DVD



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I didn't see any other thread about this movie and I am surprised.
I had read the book and saw the SD-DVD and simply love the story. So, I made sure to get as part of the 5 free HD-DVD offer.
It looks stunning in HD and the sound is great - lots of hoofs beating the turf. 
Plus the story telling is excellent as is the cinematography. It's really a beautiful story that could only have happened in that point in American history.

The HD-DVD has various special features including what looks like the A&E documentary about Sea Biscuit. (I haven't checked out the special features yet.) 

If you haven't read the book or seen movie, I suggest you do both.


Mitch


----------

